# Tampa Zoo



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Thought I would share some pics from Tampa zoo. I went on Tuesday and it was beautiful.





love him


poor llama












red Wolf







was a fun time up:


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Glad you and Shelby had fun.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awesome pics!!!!! Looks like so much fun.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

thanks, yeah it was cool. I enjoyed it and the weather.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the great pictures Stang. The zoo looks cool but what does it feel like to have sun and warmth with no snow. It's been so long I forgot. LOL. Sure you had a fun time, appreciate you sharing some of it with us.

Joe


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Felt awesome, I need to move. Seriously.

Everything is so green and pretty there. I miss it.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Don't blame you. It's been awhile but I love the Tampa/St. Pete area. Driving on the Causeway was so cool.

Joe


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

oh yes, very nice ride from Tampa to St.Pete.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Love the kangaroo!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

it was a wallaby...like a mini kangaroo. he was cool.


----------

